# Skinny Azureus



## Toof (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a single azureus in a 10 gallon by himself. He is roughly 5-6 months old. He has been losing a lot of weight and is now bone thin. I feed him melanogaster twice a day. He has an appetite, that is he always attempts to eat right away. He just doesn't seem very successful. He'll try to catch a fly 4 or 5 times before he actually gets one. I have ordered a batch of termites and some springtails to try to give him some variety. He is active and from what I can tell otherwise healthy. Just skin and bones though. Please post any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you dusting the flies?


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

You should post pictures of the little guy too.


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

you may want to try a Panacure treatment.....contact Dr. Frye


----------



## Toof (Oct 22, 2009)

It is so hard to get good pictures of these little guys! Yes I do dust the flies with rep-cal calcium with vit.D3, phosphorus-free and rep-cal herptivite everyday. Also i have noticed just today that he is falling over sometimes when he jumps. Any ideas?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

You may also want to try feeding without dusting the flys, sometimes they are too dry for small frogs like this in my opinion especially if you have been dusting daily thats what I have noticed with my froglets hope that helps and good luck


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like if he is falling over when he hops that is the beginning of a calcium deficiency because it is not eating. If it progresses it will lead to seizures. I had an azureus do the exact same thing. It was a very young froglet who did well and was a good eater at first. Then it seemed like his 2 tank mates were out eating him. Looked exactly like yours. Seemed like he became skinny in less than a day. At this point I seperated him and attempted to fatten him up. I tried dusted and non dusted ff. He had no interest. Then he started to fall over when he jumped, which progessed to a full seizure. I had some calcium gluconate and some pedialite in the fridge, so I diluted the calcium and put a drop on the little guys back. Seemed like he recovered very quick. I gave him some time and then proceeded with a pedialite soak. He pepped right up, started eating the next day. I tried to do this all with a little time in between. I tried to put him through as little stress as possible. It seems that when they are in this weakened state that even the tiniest amount of stress can trigger a seizure. Just don't overdo it. Trying to help "too much" can get you a stressed, then a dead frog.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Since you are dusting the flies with minerals I'm not really sure about the frog stumbling because I've heard that usually it is from lack of calcium. I had a similar experience myself with an azureus that used to seem to fall over when she was younger. About 6 months later she is still doing it. I'm not sure what caused it but she is very bold and active.

I agree with Jcarbone61 about contacting Dr. Frye. You would need to send in a fecal before knowing if you should use Panacure or not.

Also it might not be a bad idea to try a fattier food if you have any available or even some of the FF larvae would work.

Good luck!


----------



## Toof (Oct 22, 2009)

So I have an update. I have tried feeding him fruit fly larvae, springtails, and small termites. He seems interested in his food at first, but then loses interest. He makes a few attempts at catching some food but isn't very good at it. After he misses a few times he stops trying. He will remain in the same place in his habitat for many hours at a time without moving. He is losing weight fast. Any more suggestions? I'm afraid he is circling the drain!

How do I contact Dr. Frye for a panacur treatment? What are indications he needs it?

Thank you, Toof


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/david-m-frye-dvm.html

Milan Area Animal Hospital Home Page

someone else might have a quicker way but its a start


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Toof.

I have a Leuc froglet doing exactly what you described. It's sibling exhibited the same behavior before it died. They were 2 months out of the water.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

include a feeding station - a slice of banana on a petri dish or similar.

That will allow some flies to congregate and possibly some larvae.

are your temps and humidity in good ranges?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would strongly suggest discussing hypovitaminosis of A with a vet. Either Dr. Wright (Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital) or Dr Frye via the links above. 

You may also want to discuss supplemental feedings. 

Ed


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't look like you have leaf litter on the bottom of your viv. It also look very wet. I'm not too sure but that could be stressing your frog. I don't know if that would have anything to do with him not eating but I don't think he enjoys sitting on wet soil all day.


----------

